# ACER Drivers & Chipset



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Thought that I installed the correct chipset for the ACER mentioned in the subject line. After installing the chipset the keyboard and mouse did not work.




Using Windows XP home edition.

I downloaded the chipset from the ACER web page. 

Since I reinstalled Windows the mouse and keyboard are working fine.

Here is what has that question mark in the device manager.

Network Controller
Other PCI bridge devices
PCI Device
SM Bus Controller
Unknown Device
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

I have the correct drivers for the Video Controller and the Audio. I was told to install the chipset first before any of the drivers.

The first picture is the ACER Driver web page address.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks to me like the wrong driver for the motherboard. If you can, look on the motherboard and see what brand/model it is...then search for the drivers for that motherboard, rather than going by what the computer model is.

Bios might show that info as well.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I have no idea how to even take this computer apart. I do not want to risk making the computer not work at all.

Do I need the chipset I order to make the network controller work or I'd there a driver for this? I did not see a driver for this on the web page.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Opening the system wouldn't risk breaking it, but it can be hard to find the identification.

Try installing this
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

On the main board tab, what does it say for chipset? Then the graphics tab for the video card?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> Opening the system wouldn't risk breaking it, but it can be hard to find the identification.
> 
> Try installing this
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
> ...


Once I get Windows XP Professional installed I will check this. I am hoping Professional has all the drivers that I need.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know of any driver inclusion differences between the editions.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't believe there is between XP Home and XP Professional.

- Merg


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Here is a picture of the computer information.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Try these drivers.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> Try these drivers.
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html


I will be glad to thank you. I will let you know what happens. What will these drivers repair? Downloading now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Everything looks like you have a nForce 410 chipset, these are drivers for it, latest I found on their site.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> Everything looks like you have a nForce 410 chipset, these are drivers for it, latest I found on their site.


The file worked great. I wish I knew how to find these fils. Now all I need to do is install the audio and video drivers which should be simple to locate on the ACER driver page.

Thank you for all of your help. I am going to defiantly feel these files in case I need them again.


----------

